# When do you stop drinking water?



## r0dxx (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been drinking water pretty much until my last meal of the day, and it doesn't seem to be working well, because I wake 2-3x to piss. 

I don't know if this is interrupting my deep sleep? But I'd much rather sleep without gettin up to go. When should I stop drinking water? Also I'm usually thirsty before bed, should I just sip water?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 23, 2006)

I usually dont drink as much with my last meal compared to the previous ones. But i still wake up 2-3x a night to pee.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 23, 2006)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> I've been drinking water pretty much until my last meal of the day, and it doesn't seem to be working well, because I wake 2-3x to piss.
> 
> I don't know if this is interrupting my deep sleep? But I'd much rather sleep without gettin up to go. When should I stop drinking water? Also I'm usually thirsty before bed, should I just sip water?




I usually drink right up until I go to sleep. Still pee a few times during the night, but it doesn't bother me that much.

Your sleep 'cycles' during the evening anyway (you are not constantly in deep sleep) so getting up to pee because your body wakes up, is not 'interrupting your deep sleep' - your body wakes up gradually.... It would only be a problem if you were to set an alarm so you could pee at a certain time.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 23, 2006)

What I hate is going to bed...getting almost asleep and then having to get up to pee...I have to almost every night.


----------



## Willsnarf (Jan 23, 2006)

i drink right till the end, drink 4ltrs in a day and don't get up in the night

Will


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 23, 2006)

I kind of like getting up at night to pee  It makes me feel like I'm getting more time to sleep than if I just sleep straight through the night.


----------



## MACCA (Jan 23, 2006)

I try to drink plenty of water through the day and also take a pint to bed, when i wake in the night i like to drink it but dont need to pee, i must be lucky and have a good bladder.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 23, 2006)

Does it mess up your sleep if you wakeup and get off, and then go back to sleep?


----------



## Zinthar (Jan 23, 2006)

I try to drink plenty of water at night so that I dont feel dehydrated in the morning.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Does it mess up your sleep if you wakeup and get off, and then go back to sleep?


Dude, you sleep right through.


----------



## squanto (Jan 23, 2006)

I prefer getting up in the night to pee to wetting the bed... unless my girlfriend isn't home then I'm bad.


----------



## tannywild (Jan 23, 2006)

I call it my "5 o'clock pisser"... 5am on the nose, no matter what, I have to take a piss. 

It's another thing with doin it right, think about it.. You're pissin once an hour drinkin all that water, then all of the sudden you go into this 8 hour coma and you dont piss at all... That wouldn't seem very healthy would it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2006)

squanto said:
			
		

> I prefer getting up in the night to pee to wetting the bed... unless my girlfriend isn't home then I'm bad.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 23, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I kind of like getting up at night to pee  It makes me feel like I'm getting more time to sleep than if I just sleep straight through the night.



That doesn't make any sense at all.

Basically, getting less sleep, makes you feel like you are getting more?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 23, 2006)

I know it sounds weird, but when I'm awake, and comfortable in bed, I feel like I'm getting more sleep simply because I'm conscious... Even though I'm not actually asleep


----------



## MACCA (Jan 24, 2006)

You just can't beat a nappie!!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, I thought I got up too early to piss.  I drink up until 30 minutes before bed and don't wake up to piss until 7-8am.


----------



## hr_puffen_stuff (Jan 24, 2006)

1 hour before bed, hate to have to get up and pee all night.


----------



## budhicks1 (Jan 24, 2006)

If it is a problem, just stop drinking 2 hours before you sleep.  As long as you drink about 1 gallon per day, you are good to go!


----------



## robert78747 (Feb 3, 2006)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> I've been drinking water pretty much until my last meal of the day, and it doesn't seem to be working well, because I wake 2-3x to piss.
> 
> I don't know if this is interrupting my deep sleep? But I'd much rather sleep without gettin up to go. When should I stop drinking water? Also I'm usually thirsty before bed, should I just sip water?




I quit drinking water two hours before bed and I usually wake up twice during the night to piss. Doesn't bother me though, I'll just go back to bed. As long as I get enough overall sleep (8 hours), I feel great.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2006)

im with dale, here.

my bladder must be incredibly large, because i drink water right up until i fall asleep and don't wake up until however long later.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 3, 2006)

haha, ya some nights i have to get up 2-3 times to take a piss and some nights i dont have to at all. Strange.


----------



## njc (Feb 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Does it mess up your sleep if you wakeup and get off, and then go back to sleep?


 
thats a great muscle builder

it gives your body a temporary hormonal boost


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Feb 4, 2006)

mmm either feel lucky or wonder if something is wrong,

I go to bed i sleep right through till the morning, i drink lots of milk and apple juice and often have a nice big glass of milk about 30 mins before bed.


----------

